# VXR engine bay



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi,

Going to have a go at cleaning my engine bay this weekend as its such a lovely weather, fingers crossed it stays this way till saturday 

Well here it is:









Its not the most dirtiest, just wanted a little guide on what to get and do. I prefer to order my stuff online but as its thursday now I wouldn't get it in time. Resulting in me going to halfrauds :doublesho

I have AG plastic and rubber care. What do you reckon I can get in Halfrauds that will do the job?

Cheers

*UPDATE*

Right saturday was a lovely day so cracked on with the engine bay clean (couldnt find any Daisy APC anywhere) so had to use what I had in the house - Flash APC 1:10

Covered all the electric parts 









Scrubbed and sprayed the APC with a brush like people said to aggravate the grime. 
Sprayed off and done the steps few more times, wiped done and started the engine, everything was fine
As it was hot I cleaned the car while the rest dried off. Wiped done one more time and applied AG bumper care to plastic.
Autosol to the metal

Before & Afters:

















Before & Afters:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Daisy Apc from tesco spray and aggitate with a brush round all the engine bay. Halfords should have some AG Engine Cleaner which is close to Megs super degreaser use that on realy dirty greasy areas. Rinse the engine then spray AG bumper care all over and just leave it. Should come up really good


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Good advice above


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

horned yo said:


> Daisy Apc from tesco spray and aggitate with a brush round all the engine bay. Halfords should have some AG Engine Cleaner which is close to Megs super degreaser use that on realy dirty greasy areas. Rinse the engine then spray AG bumper care all over and just leave it. Should come up really good


Daisy Apc - will go have a look for that, thanks.

Like I said its not the dirtest, so hopefully will look good just after a good clean. I have that bumper care stuff so will apply that to it after its dry. ROLL ON SATURDAY :buffer:


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thumbs up for Daisy APC! My S3 Engine bay is still holding up a treat after using that and then finishing off with some ValetPro Protectant. Once cleaned up the dirt doesn't seem to build up as much. All I would say is be careful how much protectant is left on the surface get it buffed as much as possible :thumb:


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

In tesco now and all I can see is daisy: bathroom cleaner, kitchen cleaner, bleach and disinfectant??? What one is it??


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

piemp said:


> In tesco now and all I can see is daisy: bathroom cleaner, kitchen cleaner, bleach and disinfectant??? What one is it??


None of the above. It is yellow I think.


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the image. Looks like that was the only one they didn't have  will have to go to the bigger store and look


----------



## vRS_Pagey (Jul 6, 2009)

I use Stardrops APC and have found it very effective even on grease. :thumb:


----------



## volvodude (May 5, 2010)

looks great


----------

